# Advice on medicated IUI



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all

Have tested again today following unmedicated iui 12 days ago and still showing as a bfn  

I know there is still a very small chance things may change, but feel i need to plan what to do if this tx has not worked.

The clinic I have been attending recommend a consultant review after 3 unsuccessful tries (and generally change to medicated iui i think). But I'm aware that there is lots of bank hols when they will not be open in the next 2 weeks. How soon do you have to start meds on a medicated iui cycle cos i really want to try again in january (as I won't be able to have any more time off work after january till april then)

Also would i have to have more scans (have only been having one each cycle on day 10).

Thanks everyone.

Hoping your having a lovely christmas, love Krissi  x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Krissi,

Hoping this is irrelevant and your result changes   

Depends on medication, I was on clomid and this is taken days 2 through to 6.  I was initially prescibed Menopur as well which would have been days 5, 7, 9 & 11 but I didn't need to take it as clomid done enough.

Generally my clinic do 2 scans but first month I responded slowly so I had 3 on days 5, 11 and 14.  Second time I was day 5 and 13, last cycle I couldn't get in on day 5 so was day 7 and day 11.

Good luck with your following up  
Take care
Jovi x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jovi

Still a bfn for me, otd tomorrow so not holding out much hope.

AF due monday/tuesday so just hoping i get to talk to someone from the clinic soon enough to start tx if needed this month (otherwise will have to wait until april before having another try as can't get anymore time off work)

Krissi  x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Krissi

So sorry for your BFN     

I have always had medicated IUI using Gonal F injections. They start on day 3 after a baseline scan that shows thin lining. Then I inject for 7 days and have a scan and usually another scan 2 to 3 days after depending on the size of my follies, but the majority of the time I inject 10 doses and then have the trigger shot on dose day 10 or 11 with basting 24 to 36 hours after. Everyone is different but I hope this helps   

Good luck love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Krissi

Can I ask whether it was your choice or the clinics choice to do unmedicated IUI, I am about to start treatment in Jan and as 39 I think medicated might be best but am worried the clinic may say otherwise?

Many thx
JAH


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi JAH - It was at the clinics suggestion that I try 3 cycles of unmedicated IUI. They felt as all my tests were good and my cyles were regular that i had good a good chance to conceive without meds (and also reduce the risk of possible side effects/complications). They did give me the option though so I could have disagreed and gone for medicated if i had wanted. Good luck with your treatment  .

Also thanks for the advice Jovi and Full moon.  

Krissi  x


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Krissi, I have a feeling they will say the same to me.  More decision making to do....

JAH


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Krissi did you manage to get things sorted at the clinic to go this month?

I didn't really even give it any thought, I knew that I wanted to have a medicated IUI as I want the best chance of getting pg. I have to admit that I have not read about clomid and the side effects (keep meaning to though!) and the risks so that might be partly why it was easy to make my mind up. I also am not sure that I ovulate every month, I think I do but think that I might miss the odd one here and there, so clomid would be good for that. And although it terrifies me I have to admit that the idea of twins doesn't put me off. 

Jah ask your clinic what they suggest but you can tell them what you want to do. You could start with clomid and then move on to gonal f if needed, or start with nothing and scan and see what happens. So many choices to make in this game, I'm so pleased that this wasn't one I needed to consider as for me there was no choice.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

clomid can drive you nuts! but an under reported side effect is it can cause thinning of the endometrium which a big no-no for people like me with Asherman's syndrome.
L x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I just checked out the side effects of Clomid     Not looking forward to the mood swings! I have heard about the thinning of the endometrium, just hoping that doesn't effect me. If it does then I hear you can take something to help with that. Also have been told that if you take clomid at night you sleep through most of it   Anyway, I'm still not put off and will be taking Clomid soon enough hopefully.

Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Krissi and Bingbong,  

Just trying to cast my mind back to IUI in 2008.  The clinic I use only offer medicated and monitored cycles. They also use low dose gonal f (injections from day 3) in preference to clomid, but I can't remeber why.  The other thing they did routinely was bloods and scans from day 7-8 so they can check follicle development and pre-empt your LH surge so they can time the IUI accordingly.

Bingbong- not long to wait to get started  

Krissi - hope you mamage to sort things out so you can cycle again in Jan
Annaleah xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't get any mood swings with Clomid although was only on a small dose and took it in the evening.  Bingbong if you have a scan and they think your lining is thin then you can take prognova.  I presume the clinic that scans you will tell reprofit the lining results and Stepan can tell you if you need to take them.  

Good luck to all of you. 
Starbuck
x


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I have managed to bring my apt forward and now have an apt for next weds, so I will ask the clinics advise and then go from there, will keep you all posted,
Thx for all your advice so far, its great, so pls keep it coming..

JAH x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

that's great news Jah! Do let us know how it goes. 

Starbuck, hopefully I won't get mood swings either! I need to get a scan done on day 10 and then text the results to Stepan who will decide whether to go ahead or what. All so last minute, it's very frustrating! 

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ... with Clomid I was in a fabulous mood so I loved that mood swing!!!  ... prolonged use though can  provoke more serious side effects/issues and as I have increased risk of Ovarian cancer it meant that I was definately setting a limit on the number of times I would have used it...  

Best of luck with the tx ... 


Maya


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

I will have to wait at least until Febuary (maybe April if lots of time off needed for scans etc) for next treatment as I could not get an appointment with one of the clinic dr's for this month   

My appointment is on Tuesday 12th January - so I'll let you all know how it goes...

Thanks, Krissi  x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I used clomid with no side effects, other than twins! There is a clomid thread that might be worth posting on for advice.
Sam x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Pleased to hear that Clomid can be taken without horrible side effects   I'm hoping that I get Maya's good mood and Sam's nicely stimulated ovaries  

Sorry that you have to wait Krissi, I hope that you can go in Febuary rather than April  

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks BB. 

Timing all depend on how many scans are needed on which ever meds they suggest - if only between days 10 and 14 will be fine to cycle Feb, if not will try get a couple of weeks holiday in April.

& I too think I'd like some nice positive mood swings   and well stimmed ovaries too  

Nice to hear of a success story Sam, thanks

Love Krissi  x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys

Well I have been for my consultant appt this morning as planned.

She recommends I do one further natural cycle (as my lining thickness and follicle size had always been very good), then if no joy she has agreed to try low dose clomid for two cycles. If no sucess after that the clinic generally advises IVF is best (but if this happens I will have to take a long break in treatment to save up enough for further treatment).

My main advice has been to remove ALL stress from my life, hmm...., that may be hard at work..... 

Has anyone had any sucess with any complimentary therapies to help them relax during treatment?

Thanks for the continued support, Krissi  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

krissi I have acupuncture and hypnotherapy during cycles- many girls use hypno cd's
l


----------

